# Anyone have sore throat as pregnancy symptom?



## readyforthree

Hi! Love hearing about symptoms leading to BFP????


----------



## MissMichelle

I got my BFP on Wednesday, roughly 3 days ago and today I woke up with a sore throat from hell. Feels like the start of Strep but god I hope not. I can't handle strep on top of these sore boobs and nausea..


----------



## readyforthree

Congratulations:) Hope it's not strep too:( I have heard that a sore throat is a symptom...
What was your CM like before your BFP?


----------



## 2016

I normally get a slightly scratchy sore throat every TWW from 1dpo. This time though I didn't get a scratchy throat but around 8dpo one side of my throat hurt really badly like I had swallowed a golfball covered with broken glass :( It was all better the next day.


----------



## MissMichelle

My CM was really thick and white, like lotion. I honestly didnt have a clue I was pregnant. I had a blood test at my doctors on Friday that came out negative. I was feeling a bit nauseated on Wednesday thats why I took a test and it came out positive. Goodluck and I hope you get your BFP soon.

2016- I had a really bad sore throat about 2 weeks ago, it felt like I swallowed glass and I looked at my throat in the mirror and I had a GIANT canker sore back there. It hurt so bad, Im glad its gone lol.


----------



## fumbles

YES! mee!! just got my BFP and i've had a sore throat that comes and goes for a few days now. it feels dry and scratchy like a cold is about to start. i've never had that before!


----------



## MissMichelle

My throat seriously hurts so bad these last few days, I feel like my throat is closing off, and it hurts. It literally feels like Im swallowing a glass fireball, but my throat is not red or anything. Dear god this sucks. Oh and ofcourse this constantly stuffy/runny nose :(


----------



## londongirl

I've had my BFP for the past 3 or 4 days and my throat has been consistently sore in that time on the left side - no idea why?!


----------



## smacklefoot

I had a sore throat a few days ago but it went away overnight, but I have had a runny nose ever since, I have no symptoms of being sick, and I read somewhere that a sore throat and runny nose is a sign of pregnancy. Hoping pregnancy is at the root of these symptoms. Good luck and baby dust to all!


----------

